# Toronto Furry Convention Dates



## Dan Skunk (Apr 29, 2009)

Toronto Furry Convention Dates

I'm trying to collect some more data on prefered dates for the convention.

If people could reply to me, or better yet, post it in the forum, that would help us a lot. We really want to make this something that will help the whole furry community as much as possible and your opinions, therefore, are very important to us.

Here's the thread for the poll about the date.

http://www.ontariofurries.ca/index.php?topic=392.0


----------



## Asino (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm only 4 hours from Toronto, I'd go to it!


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 30, 2009)

Something on the Island might be kinda cool.  I hit the link Dan.


----------

